# Kindle Lighted Cover... page turn buttons?



## Erik8 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hello all! First time poster, long time reader, etc etc. I'm sure you've all read this before so here I go!

I got a lighted cover for XMas, the Amazon brand one I believe. I'm absolutely in love with it, but I have one problem. It seems the left-hand side page forward button sticks with the case. It will press, but it doesn't make the firm 'click' that it normally does. The right hand side works fine. While it will still turn pages, sometimes it doesn't register a click.

Since it was a gift and ordered online, I can't really return it. Plus, I'd love to keep it since I read in bed a lot. So, in reading some reviews, some had the same problem and.... "exacto-bladed" a solution. I tried this, but it helped a little, but still not a firm click, and I really don't want to go crazy.

I thought of this. I had an old cell phone skin I got from Marlboro awhile ago that I never put on my iPhone. It was nice and thick. I stuck this inside on the kindle case, right on the left hand side to pop it out a little bit. The Kindle still fits flawlessly in the case, doesn't fall out, etc. I now get the nice firm click on the left side now!

So, in addition to telling others of this fix (since judging by reviews others had this problem), I ask: Is this fix "safe"? Obviously my brain is telling me its fine, but the computer geek in me is worried that it might transfer heat or do something funky, pop the alignment off slightly on the power connectors and start a fire (kidding , etc etc. 

Am I worrying for nothing?

I got Dean Koontz's new book coming tonight and I want to read in peace without worrying!

Thanks!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I know it was a gift, but give Kindle Customer Service a call. I'm sure they'll be able to help you out. 866-321-8851.


----------



## Erik8 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the number, I'll give em a ring tomorrow.


----------



## amipow (Oct 24, 2012)

I know this is an old thread, but I discovered a simple solution to this problem. Fold a business card in half, and insert it between the kindle and the case on the side the buttons aren't working. Problem solved.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

amipow said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I discovered a simple solution to this problem. Fold a business card in half, and insert it between the kindle and the case on the side the buttons aren't working. Problem solved.


Thanks soooo much for this tip! I ordered the new black K5 last week, and was having this problem with my case, and wasn't aware there was a problem as it worked fine with the grey K4. I returned the K5 for replacement due to ? stuck buttons, and replacement did the same thing. Found another thread here yesterday that mentioned they had a problem with case, so called CS and explained the problem appeared to be caused by the case, and they are sending me a new case in exchange. Apparently they are OOS at the moment and shipping isn't until end of Nov, early Dec, but I told them I would wait. CS felt the OOS could have been due to this problem of case not fitting properly even tho he said he wasn't aware of this problem.

Just tried your trick, and case & buttons are now working fine. Will continue to use this case till new one arrives, so Thanks a bunch again for your fix.


----------

